# Sleep fault



## Derek Lester (Sep 4, 2010)

My computer was fitted with a CSL USB 3.0 PCI-e 5 Port card in order to run a Maxtor M3 2 TB Portable HDD. The HDD has been set up as a back up but is only connected when a back up is required. The 'sleep' was working ok B4 the PCI card was fitted. 

The Display is set to go blank after 5 mins this operates correctly. 'Put the computer to sleep' after 30 minutes has the fault. Nothing happens when the mouse is clicked to wake it up. Pressing the on button starts the power fan but the computer will not boot up. Doing a 'long off' and then a turn on activates and re-boots the computer. But it restores what was on the screen when the computer went to sleep.

Drivers have been updated - 'Troubleshoot' 'Power options' run but have run out of ideas. Most searched for resolutions refer only to laptops. Any suggestions for help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Do you have the Usb card setup in Device Manager to allow for power management shutdown? Sounds like for whatever reason this is the issue. Does it do this plugged into a regular Usb port other than Usb card?


----------



## Derek Lester (Sep 4, 2010)

USB drivers are USB Root Hub (USB 3.0) Properties - General - on VIA USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller (This device is working properly) 
Power Management ticked - Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power

VIA USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 1.0 (Microsoft) Properties - General -PCI bus 4, device 0 function 0 (This device is working properly)

Resources - Device not migrated - Information - Device PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3483&SUBSYS_34831106&REV_01\4&fd5df6&0&00E5 was not migrated due to partial or ambiguous match. Digging deeper Warning -Kernel PnP Event ID 442 See attachments. 

Above the warning is information Kernel PnP Event IDs 410 & 400
Your statement, 'Does it do this plugged into a regular Usb port other than Usb card?' is unclear to its meaning. Presumably the 'it' referred is the Maxtor? The point of not having the Maxtor connected until an update of the data is required is to protect my work in case of a virus. 

Searching other sources there is a suggestion that an update KB3008956 will resolve my problem. Your opinion and further advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes does the Maxtor drive do the same thing plugged into a usb port other than the card you added...it is my understanding you added a usb card to accomodate this Maxtor drive.


----------



## christophHoff (Jun 1, 2013)

Derek Lester said:


> My computer was fitted with a CSL USB 3.0 PCI-e 5 Port card in order to run a Maxtor M3 2 TB Portable HDD. The HDD has been set up as a back up but is only connected when a back up is required. The 'sleep' was working ok B4 the PCI card was fitted.
> 
> The Display is set to go blank after 5 mins this operates correctly. 'Put the computer to sleep' after 30 minutes has the fault. Nothing happens when the mouse is clicked to wake it up. Pressing the on button starts the power fan but the computer will not boot up. Doing a 'long off' and then a turn on activates and re-boots the computer. But it restores what was on the screen when the computer went to sleep.
> 
> Drivers have been updated - 'Troubleshoot' 'Power options' run but have run out of ideas. Most searched for resolutions refer only to laptops. Any suggestions for help.


Maybe there is a motherboard option to explicit select wake on local hd only?


----------



## Derek Lester (Sep 4, 2010)

christophHoff can you be more explicit as to which part of the Bios refers to the 'local hd only'? 
Rich- M The link to infoworld.com was akin to a malware virus. Even though the link was not opened and its offer refused 25 tenacious cookies were embedded onto my computer. One has to question your motives. 
A number of parameters in 'Settings' have been changed and the Nvidia graphics card driver updated. The problem of the PC not waking from 'sleep' mode remains.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Not quite sure what happened with the link but unfortunately there is a known issue on this forum since we converted to "https" protocol which may have affected that. When trying a link offered here you have to remove the "s" from "https" before posting so you cannot directly click on any of them, you have to copy and paste all of them....there is absolutely nothing wrong with the link. No staff member here would ever offer unsafe links without checking anything posted.and of course the originator probably cannot see that.I will edit that link out anyway to save anyone else unfortunate issues and see if I can repost the solution without a link.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This link is a shortcut to 64 bit version of Windows Update KB3008956:
*http://tinyurl.com/ya5l7t65
*Maybe avoiding the "https" in the link will make these work properly,
many apologies forum management has been working tirelessly to solve the link problem*.
Well I see the https comes back anyway. Please copy and paste the link do not click on it and when you do remove the "s" from "https".
*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Not quite sure what happened with the link but unfortunately there is a known issue on this forum since we converted to "https" protocol which may have affected that. When trying a link offered here you have to remove the "s" from "https" before posting so you cannot directly click on any of them, you have to copy and paste all of them....there is absolutely nothing wrong with the link. No staff member here would ever offer unsafe links without checking anything posted.and of course the originator probably cannot see that.I will edit that link out anyway to save anyone else unfortunate issues and see if I can repost the solution without a link.


I have resorted to using shortened links for insecure sites. Helps with clueless members.


----------



## christophHoff (Jun 1, 2013)

From memory I know a popular option in the bios is to wake on lan/Ethernet. So possibly could be configured in that section of bios. It sounds like a windows 10 problem because windows needs to identify internal vs external devices. Hibernate stores the state of windows on the hard drive and then loads it on wake. I am betting it’s a permission problem on the external hd or the external does not recognize the wake. When the external is plugged in try configuring permissions on the external hard drive so that all users can access. You can test this theory by creating an admin user with full rights and a regular user and see if it will wake on admin and then with reg user. To access permissions you can right click drive, properties, sharing, ensure sharing is just local machine, gotta google it, something like setting permissions on external drive


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

christophHoff said:


> From memory I know a popular option in the bios is to wake on lan/Ethernet. So possibly could be configured in that section of bios. It sounds like a windows 10 problem because windows needs to identify internal vs external devices. Hibernate stores the state of windows on the hard drive and then loads it on wake. I am betting it’s a permission problem on the external hd or the external does not recognize the wake. When the external is plugged in try configuring permissions on the external hard drive so that all users can access. You can test this theory by creating an admin user with full rights and a regular user and see if it will wake on admin and then with reg user. To access permissions you can right click drive, properties, sharing, ensure sharing is just local machine, gotta google it, something like setting permissions on external drive


Windows stores the hibernate file on the boot drive (OS partition), not the external drive, so it's not a case of the system being denied access to resume data residing on the external drive. I strongly suggest not messing with ntfs permissions.


A look at the power state transition report could tell us what's happening. I won't be able to post the command line at the moment, but someone else might. Sounds like the pc is actually hibernating and not sleeping, or it is entering deep/hybrid sleep which behaves a lot like hibernate. The wake on device setting is often under the power section of the bios setup utility.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> A look at the power state transition report could tell us what's happening. I won't be able to post the command line at the moment, but someone else might.


This one? *powercfg -a*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Deejay100six said:


> This one? *powercfg -a*


I believe so. It is powercfg alright, and one or more switches. Best to output the report to an html file that can be attached here.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't you copy paste from cmd in Windows 10?


----------



## christophHoff (Jun 1, 2013)

I understand, what I’m saying is when windows creates the hibernate file, it’s pointing to the external drive, so when the hibernate file loads and the external drive is no longer connected, you get a black screen.
I never liked hibernate. However, I’ll use it with solid state drives now because of rapid loading. I’d say disable sleep/hibernate and your problem is solved. Just backup your data and shutdown when not using.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

christophHoff said:


> I understand, what I’m saying is when windows creates the hibernate file, it’s pointing to the external drive, so when the hibernate file loads and the external drive is no longer connected, you get a black screen.


Still, the non-present ext.hdd should not affect resuming from hibernate. If the drive is present during the transition to hibernate and not present on resume, the system should get back up just fine and issue a pnp device disconnected event, not a black screen. Besides, OP didn't say if this only happens when the disk is not present, and, the system resumes just fine on a second try after a forced shutdown. Don't you think the black screen should persist as long as the ext.hdd is not present? Instead of theories and guesses, why don't we do actual tests? 



Plug in the ext.hdd and manually put the pc to sleep. Wait for a couple of minutes and wake it up like you normally would. Observe the results. 

Unplug the ext.hdd and put the pc to sleep. Wake it up and observe the results.
Plug in the hdd and put to sleep. Disconnect the hdd while pc is still asleep then wake it up. What's the outcome?



I've never liked putting desktops to sleep. I prefer hibernate on desktops and sleep on laptops because of the battery backup. Some UPS go off automatically when a certain minimum load is not present, for instance when the pc is sleeping. When that happens, power is lost and system corruption can occur. This gave me grief a few years ago when a registry hive file got corrupted.


We basically know nothing about this computer. That should have been the starting point. We may be looking at a poor quality or underpowered power supply, which would explain why the first attempt to wake the system only powers up the PSU's fan and not the rest of the computer, until a forced turn-off is done and the second try properly powers up the whole system.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I don't have a cmd for querying the PSU, i believe it is part of ATX and not MB, so I believe you have to physically inspect it and give us the details.

There are some cmds that will assist those helping you. Press the win + x keys together, select Powershell (admin) from the options, an elevated powershell prompt will open. Run the following cmd's, each one separately, copy each cmd, then right click anywhere in the powershell window the cmd will append to the prompt, (no need to paste), Press enter.

The first three cmd's open in notepad, copy and paste the notepad outputs into your reply.

powercfg /a |out-file $home\power.txt
notepad $home\power.txt

powercfg /getactivescheme |out-file $home\active.txt
notepad $home\active.txt

systeminfo |out-file $home\Info.txt
notepad $home\info.txt

Next run this cmd, it opens in your web browser, save it to desktop it will be in HTML format. Zip up the saved file and use the attach option to attach the .zip file here, we can then open it using our browsers.

powercfg /SYSTEMPOWERREPORT
start C:\windows\system32\sleepstudy-report.html (press enter)


----------



## Derek Lester (Sep 4, 2010)

Device manager relates 'Device not migrated' and this seems to be the reason that sleep etc is not working. Back to the engineer to fix this.
The 'Power Button' gives the options of 'Sleep' and 'Hibernate' and these work perfectly in fact better than the automatic options. These will be used in future as a matter of course.
Tech Support can claim 'job done' thank you,


----------

